# Car broken into



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

!! FURIOUS!!! powerlessness and rage that robbed this afternoon between one and half past two p.m. in the parking JURIQUILLA Superama, opened the car and stole our camera and wallet of Mike with all your IDs (obvious from USA) and immigrant credential, if I am furious now, and hopefully God will give to those who walk through life taking things one can work and sacrifice to get what they deserve,

2012 honda accord i left my wallet in the car because i was afraid of pick pockets 

they must have had some kind of key


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> !! FURIOUS!!! powerlessness and rage that robbed this afternoon between one and half past two p.m. in the parking JURIQUILLA Superama, opened the car and stole our camera and wallet of Mike with all your IDs (obvious from USA) and immigrant credential, if I am furious now, and hopefully God will give to those who walk through life taking things one can work and sacrifice to get what they deserve,
> 
> 2012 honda accord i left my wallet in the car because i was afraid of pick pockets
> 
> they must have had some kind of key


My condolences. I know how infuriating that can be. It has happened to me twice; once in San Francisco, and once in the desert outside Los Angeles.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> they must have had some kind of key


You don't need a key to break into cars. Door and truck locks are not unbreakable.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

One memorable summer, when I lived in the "idyllic" river town of Stillwater MN, I had the aerial snapped off my car, along with every other car parked on our street for three blocks, both sides.

A month later we were all treated to having large objects smashed through the rear windows of our cars.

Unless the culprits had a load of bricks they were using, it appeared that they smashed, then retrieved their projectiles, because there was nothing in the cars.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Problems in Parking Lots at Major Supermercados/Stores*

Robberies in Parking Lots;

Report this to the manager of the store and demand that if they want you're business again, they'll post a guard in the parking lot looking for migrants plundering through. Especially during this Holiday Season.

We did just that to Walymart the other day. I pulled into a covered parking spot, and a guy in a red coat approached the front of the car (I knew it was for the portable car wash), I signaled with my finger no. When I got out of the car he accosted me for a car wash. I asked him "no entiendo NO!"". He proceeded to follow not taking no for an answer, my wife got right in his face and told him to go away in no uncertain terms.

Next near the front door some mad man demanding money from us and others, I said no.

I got so mad, I went in found the Head Manager of the Store and demanded they go run these folks off. He talked to the Supervisor of the car wash guys and the mad man when he saw him took off running.

Mexican's are way too used to "letting water run off their backs, and being permissive". You don't have to be.

Sorriana Supermercado in our town has a smart policy, they let old folks in blazers that they give them help customers unloading groceries in the parking lot for tips, and helping you to back out safely. They have a second purpose also - more eyes and boots on the ground to watch for potential migras rampaging through parking lots looking to break in cars. Just saying something
to these potential crooks usually sends them packing.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

MJB5293 said:


> !! FURIOUS!!! powerlessness and rage that robbed this afternoon between one and half past two p.m. in the parking JURIQUILLA Superama, opened the car and stole our camera and wallet of Mike with all your IDs (obvious from USA) and immigrant credential, if I am furious now, and hopefully God will give to those who walk through life taking things one can work and sacrifice to get what they deserve,
> 
> 2012 honda accord i left my wallet in the car because i was afraid of pick pockets
> 
> they must have had some kind of key


Really amazing to me as that complex is hard to get to unless driving, the lot is pretty small and each aisle normally has a person assisting with parking and carts. Hard to believe that someone with out a key would be able to breakin but not sure how would get a key. Did you use key button to lock? Did you check that really locked as sometimes I don't hit the button quite right on my Pilot.

I grew up in NYC area so learned never to leave anything valuable in a locked car where even remotely visible. Even locked trunks a risk. Also learned from NYC to keep my wallet in front pocket as much harder to pick and easy to keep your hand in that pocket if you feel crowded which is unlikely in that Superama.

I really do hope that you made a stink with the store manager.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Really amazing to me as that complex is hard to get to unless driving, the lot is pretty small and each aisle normally has a person assisting with parking and carts. Hard to believe that someone with out a key would be able to breakin but not sure how would get a key. Did you use key button to lock? Did you check that really locked as sometimes I don't hit the button quite right on my Pilot.
> 
> I grew up in NYC area so learned never to leave anything valuable in a locked car where even remotely visible. Even locked trunks a risk. Also learned from NYC to keep my wallet in front pocket as much harder to pick and easy to keep your hand in that pocket if you feel crowded which is unlikely in that Superama.
> 
> I really do hope that you made a stink with the store manager.


I learnt decades ago when in Mexico to stop a few blocks from my next stop and put anything in the car in the trunk. Not so much as I will lose anything of value but a side window costs about $300.00 US to replace and if someone sees you at the stop putting stuff in the trunk a large screwdriver opens them easily and more body shop repairs. No one leaves a jacket inside a car that I know of here.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I learnt decades ago when in Mexico to stop a few blocks from my next stop and put anything in the car in the trunk. Not so much as I will lose anything of value but a side window costs about $300.00 US to replace and if someone sees you at the stop putting stuff in the trunk a large screwdriver opens them easily and more body shop repairs. No one leaves a jacket inside a car that I know of here.


It's a little harder with an SUV but I still don't have anything visible in front seats. We even hide GPS device & any electronics.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hate to say this, but leaving anything in the car, especially valuable documents, was not a smart move, no matter where you live or shop.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Robberies in Parking Lots;
> 
> Report this to the manager of the store and demand that if they want you're business again, they'll post a guard in the parking lot looking for migrants plundering through. Especially during this Holiday Season.
> ...
> ...


My underlining in the above quotation. Cuylers, why do you assume the potential thieves are migrants?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Why?*

Hi Isla Verde;

Why? Well we've been having problems with the SOB Migras that come through town on their "attempted" trip to NOB to USA. They're at all the railroad crossings in little packs with their hands out, getting more aggressive as 95% of the local Mexican's give them nothing. They come knocking on our door, I give them a lecture (of what I describe in paragraph 3 below) and a sandwich and some fruit. Then there's the eventual migration home to SOB as the poor souls find out the hard way after a years fruitless journey. We're experiencing more petty thefts too.

I don't mind you asking the question. And, yes I made an assumption, that might not be right but a high probability is there.

Why? Because almost every family here in Tepic has numerous relatives, that have had to return to Mexico after loss of jobs, less work, unable to pay the house payment - and finally deciding to return to Mexico. So the locals know there's extremely little work for them right now in USA. And other families with relatives, that have come back to complain, they can't cross illegally to work anymore - what with the 770 mile tall fence, 3500 Border Guards, Drones, Indian Trackers, etc. etc. Oh, and they all know it's $4000.00 USD to pay a coyote to take them across where they know how. Don't have the cash? Who would? Well you can take that bale of Mota on your back and go with the human pack train. Hmm, get stopped by Border Patrol spend several years in prision until you can return to your homeland in Mexico.

We know families by the beach and their kids who spent time in US jails for just as I described above. Nice kids, that got caught up in all that mess after finding now way across the border and having invested all the time and hardship to get to the border.

The locals all know this, and don't want to contribute to the SOB Migras further missery. That's why they stopped giving them anything at the railroad crossings anymore.

So, these MIgras have gotten increasing more aggessive, running in packs through stores robbing, running through Supermercado parking lots (cause the shoppers have money - it's obvious), and breaking into cars where they can do a quick hit and run.

It really irks my wife (Mexicana), and me that the super liberals in the Mexican Government are with their foolish policies actually promoting "path to misery on the way north"! They should be running adds in all the major capitals in Latin America on TV telling these people the real truth of their futility and put armed military on the train that most of them ride north on to discourage them. After all the train and tracks are private property. It's such a very sad state of affairs and the Mexican Govt. in their foolish way is promoting it - in our eyes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just recently, there have been large numbers of Honduran migrants, who speak English naturally, begging in the streets of the Arcos area glorietas of Guadalajara. They are desparate; carrying everything they own in small backpacks. We've seen not threats, as we pass through, but can't help wondering what they do at night.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Do unto others as you would wish done to you. I always make the effort to give food to the hungry, and I wish them well on their trip. I am sure they have had more than enough "preaching" from others, and a kind word goes much farther, and in return my things don't get destroyed or stolen. 
Mexico is not the United States. People in the US are selfish, uncaring, rude, and just plain mean-spirited. Mexico has a different culture and it is one of caring, respect, and taking the time to talk. I know there are some bad apples out there, but to characterize all as such, and therefore treat strangers unkindly, is bad judgment in my opinion.
Now, this does not mean you turn a blind eye to everything. Take the appropriate measures to keep your possessions yours. I have a car alarm, door and window security measures taken, and I keep a limited amount of money at home, and with me.
My advice, treat others as you want to be treated, and at the same time take the necessary steps to protect yourself and your belongings.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just recently, there have been large numbers of Honduran migrants, who speak English naturally, begging in the streets of the Arcos area glorietas of Guadalajara. They are desparate; carrying everything they own in small backpacks. We've seen not threats, as we pass through, but can't help wondering what they do at night.


They sleep in doorways and covered openings. I see quite a few people wrapped up in blankets or cardboard sleeping on the ground, on steps, on benches. At least the climate here insures that they will not freeze to death. Usually they are single men, probably with substance abuse or mental problems, just as in other countries. But occasionally you see women and children as well.

DIF (Desarrollo Integral de Familia) has lots of programs to help women and children. I don't know if they are available to immigrants passing through.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The majority of those migrants who are heading toward the border at Tijuana are from prisons. It is very easy to spot them; they have tattoos on almost every part of their visible body which is usually associated with gangs. I don't have any sympathy for them and would never give them money as it only encourages them to beg and ask for more.
We had a problem with them all around the beaches here in Rosarito until one morning when I was at the beach with my dogs and the police were arresting them. Now you only see a few of them on the beach and they never bother anyone as I guess they're afraid of being picked up by the police. Most Mexicans do not like them either.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> The majority of those migrants who are heading toward the border at Tijuana are from prisons. It is very easy to spot them; they have tattoos on almost every part of their visible body which is usually associated with gangs. I don't have any sympathy for them and would never give them money as it only encourages them to beg and ask for more.
> We had a problem with them all around the beaches here in Rosarito until one morning when I was at the beach with my dogs and the police were arresting them. Now you only see a few of them on the beach and they never bother anyone as I guess they're afraid of being picked up by the police. Most Mexicans do not like them either.


The homeless I see in Guadalajara are not gang members. Mostly they are indigenous, often elderly, often with injuries or deformed limbs. Then I also see a few families, younger couples or mothers with young kids. Many of them beg in the intersections. It always shocks me to see little kids 2 or 3 years old playing on the median strip while traffic goes by at a rapid rate and their parents work the cars when the light stops them.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cscscs007 said:


> Do unto others as you would wish done to you. I always make the effort to give food to the hungry, and I wish them well on their trip. I am sure they have had more than enough "preaching" from others, and a kind word goes much farther, and in return my things don't get destroyed or stolen.
> Mexico is not the United States. People in the US are selfish, uncaring, rude, and just plain mean-spirited. Mexico has a different culture and it is one of caring, respect, and taking the time to talk. I know there are some bad apples out there, but to characterize all as such, and therefore treat strangers unkindly, is bad judgment in my opinion.
> Now, this does not mean you turn a blind eye to everything. Take the appropriate measures to keep your possessions yours. I have a car alarm, door and window security measures taken, and I keep a limited amount of money at home, and with me.
> My advice, treat others as you want to be treated, and at the same time take the necessary steps to protect yourself and your belongings.


Interesting note. You seem to have no problem characterizing 300+ million people as totally one way but make allowances for bad apples in another group.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you read the post it does mention Rosarito...and Tijuana and not anywhere else. Those who live near the border and those who live inland are in very different environments. The border attracts all kinds of undesirable people which is why the majority of border agents will tell you it is the craphole of Mexico (along with the Texas borders). Even the Americans are different; they are less affluent than those living inland and many of them are surviving solely on unemployment, SSI or SS. I have met several Americans living in TJ who were homeless when they lived in San Diego.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I did read the post and TundraGreen does mention Guadalajara, so I am not incorrect with my post. I was taught by my parents to treat others as I wish to be treated, but not to be stupid. I do however realize I am still a "guest" in their country. Sure, I may have legal status, I may be even lucky enough to be a citizen, but I still do not have all the rights that one who is born here has.
Before everyone jumps on the bandwagon and says they are not talking about Mexicans, only those passing through, how do you know? Did you ask them? Did you actually talk to them and find out their situation?
Then you can ask why did you go to Mexico? Was it because it cost less to live? The beautiful surroundings? The laid back and not in such a dang hurry way of life here? No matter the reason the fact remains that we are all visitors here. I may have permanent residence or even obtained citizenship, but the fact remains I will never have the same rights as one who is born here. I will always be a guest who can be removed by the Govt. if they so desire. I cannot vote. The list goes on.
I think of these things.
I also think of what if I had to live on my income in the USA, and how would I feel if a person treated me the same in the USA, and the person was born in Mexico. I would be very upset.
I will always remember when I first came to Mexico. I was treated very well and every one was polite and took the time to talk to me. They did not know me or if I was a "good" or "bad" apple, but I was amazed at how I was treated. In the USA I would have been ignored or told to go pack sand.
I stand by my comment. Treat others the same as you would like to be treated. But there is no reason to be stupid and flaunt what I have that others don't. To do so, IMO is inviting someone to take it and not very smart.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> I did read the post and TundraGreen does mention Guadalajara, so I am not incorrect with my post. I was taught by my parents to treat others as I wish to be treated, but not to be stupid. I do however realize I am still a "guest" in their country. Sure, I may have legal status, I may be even lucky enough to be a citizen, but I still do not have all the rights that one who is born here has.
> Before everyone jumps on the bandwagon and says they are not talking about Mexicans, only those passing through, how do you know? Did you ask them? Did you actually talk to them and find out their situation?
> Then you can ask why did you go to Mexico? Was it because it cost less to live? The beautiful surroundings? The laid back and not in such a dang hurry way of life here? No matter the reason the fact remains that we are all visitors here. I may have permanent residence or even obtained citizenship, but the fact remains I will never have the same rights as one who is born here. I will always be a guest who can be removed by the Govt. if they so desire. I cannot vote. The list goes on.
> I think of these things.
> ...


Why do you assume that in the US you would have been "ignored or told to go pack sand"?

THAT is the broadbrush condemnation that you abhor in others, but are happy to treat your fellow Americans to. I don't know every person in the US. Do you? But I have been in every state in the contiguous US, and treated well in every place. Maybe because I always do two things. 

I treat other people well, and expect the same in return. The next time you are back home, try it. It can be a great way to earn good treatment.


----------

